# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  أجمل ورود تشوفها هنا تنفع خلفيات لسطح المكتب ( المجموعة الثالثة )

## sameh atiya



----------


## زهــــراء

*





الثلاثة حلوين جداً جداً وخطفتهم جداً جداً برضه ..
الثلاث مجاميع أجمل من بعض ياأفندم ..*

----------


## خالد زيدان

*بصراحة صور المجموعة الثانية أحلى من هؤلاء يا عم 
وبعدين ليه زهراء تنقي أجمل صور وتاخدها لنفسها 
انا ماليش دعوة أنا عايز صورتين منهم*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> 
> الثلاثة حلوين جداً جداً وخطفتهم جداً جداً برضه ..
> الثلاث مجاميع أجمل من بعض ياأفندم ..*


*تدفعي الفلوس الأول تاخديهم 
لكن غير كده خالد هايدفع وياخدهم 
شكراً على حضورك الدائم يا زهراء*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بصراحة صور المجموعة الثانية أحلى من هؤلاء يا عم 
> وبعدين ليه زهراء تنقي أجمل صور وتاخدها لنفسها 
> انا ماليش دعوة أنا عايز صورتين منهم*


*يا عم بلاش إحباط 
بعد كلامك ده أنا هاخليها تاخدهم 
جاي تحبطني وكمان تنقي صور 

شكرا على حضورك يا خالد*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*تسلم ايدك يا سامح 

ورود جميله جدااااااااااااااا

انا اخدت الصورة 

تنفع فى تصميمات واهداءات 

تسلم ايدك 


*

----------


## خشاف



----------


## sameh atiya

> *تسلم ايدك يا سامح 
> 
> ورود جميله جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> انا اخدت الصورة 
> 
> تنفع فى تصميمات واهداءات 
> 
> تسلم ايدك 
> ...


*أستاذ نادر عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا ، شفت استنيت 6 شهور عشان أرد عليك 

الصورة اللي تعجبك خدها يا أستاذ نادر ، بس تدفع الأول يا ريت يعني 

شكرا على حضورك يا استاذ نادر*

----------


## sameh atiya

> 


شكرا على حضورك خشاف

----------

